# Meet at Brentwood, Essex in May



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Following on from the poll, which didn't show too much difference in preferences, lets set a definite date and venue now. I would suggest that we go for Sunday 20th May at Thorndon Country Park. Personally I think that Thorndon is nicer than Weald, as it has a large area by the cafe with lovely views to chill out and picnic after the walk for those who want to. 11 am would be a usual start time.
If anyone really wants to come but can't make that date or time, please say so now, while we can still change it if preferred.
Please post on this thread if you would like to come.


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

All sounds good to me - count me in.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello- Essex 'poo owners!! Is anybody there???
Several of you asked for an Essex meet. Where are you???


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Fine with us! Sorry - thought I had posted but must have dreamt it!


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

Sounds brilliant thank you for organising I now have 2 cockapoos Max and Ollie who would love meet new cockapoos : )


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you!! That's 6 'poos so far, so we'll call that a definite date. There should be a few more hopefully.


----------



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

Count Pippa and me in


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Just realised I am dog sitting a mad Jack Russell/Westie cross that weekend for my parents. Would anyone be offended if a "non-poo" attended!

Sue


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

All are very welcome.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Shaping up to be a good meet. Think we may have as many as a dozen 'poos at the moment!!
Anyone else?? Please post on here if you are interested.


----------



## Teddybear1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi, I'm a newbie on the forum and love the idea of meeting up with some other "poos", and owners, with Teddy (a 5 month old little fella with bundles of energy!!)


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Add another "Poo" to the list - a friend is coming with us  Dog's name is Maisie and she and Deefer will love to have others join in the mayhem that they cause together! (Deefer goes through the mud and puddles and Maisie goes round them!) 

Sue


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

That's great.  I'll have a count-up soon. I always get lost at Thorndon, so I'll go there for a trial run to work out a route!


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

I live in Essex, but do not have my puppy yet, going to view on the 6th May, when puppies are 6 weeks and probably be collecting on the 20th, but if there are future meets, after vaccinations of course, I would love to meet other owners and dogs.


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

> That's great. I'll have a count-up soon. I always get lost at Thorndon, so I'll go there for a trial run to work out a route!


Helen

If you let me know when you are going for a trial run, I will do my best to meet up with you if you like. 

Sue


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I will have to look up the location, but we should be abe to come! xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Deefer said:


> Helen
> 
> If you let me know when you are going for a trial run, I will do my best to meet up with you if you like.
> 
> Sue


That would be good Sue. Do you know Thorndon?


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

> That would be good Sue. Do you know Thorndon?


Just a couple of miles from me. Have not taken Deefer there as we have woods within walking distance of our house, but am always happy to trial a new area. I do work three days a week, but these is flexible so let me know when you are going and I'll check my diary out. 

Sue


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Would love to come along with our baby cockerpoo for a short while if his injections have all been completed / cleared in time, if not then will definately be keen on the future ones - we'd bring our beagle too (if thats ok!)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It looks lovely.. just a tad too far for us I'm afraid x


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Helen, are you still going to Thorndon to see what it is like. Happy to come with you as I have not been before either or if you have changed your mind my girls are off school on the 3rd May which is a Thursday so would be free all day then so I could go.

Dexter had his op today so hopefully will be doing less humping at this meet.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dexter1011 said:


> Helen, are you still going to Thorndon to see what it is like. Happy to come with you as I have not been before either or if you have changed your mind my girls are off school on the 3rd May which is a Thursday so would be free all day then so I could go.
> 
> Dexter had his op today so hopefully will be doing less humping at this meet.


Hi Alison, Yes, I'll definitely go, but not sure when. I've been there a few times and have a vague idea of the best areas, but as I always seem to get lost, I'd like to work out a sensible route. It's usually the weekend when I go, but if I'm going to be free on the 3rd I'll let you know.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Sue, Alison, I have a rare free weekend so think I may go to Thorndon this weekend for a recce. If either of you want to come with, I can go Saturday, or if not, I'll go on Sunday with Jeff my hubby and you are welcome to join us. Probably around 9.30 or 10 am. Let me know if you're interested and I'll pm you my mobile.


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi, We got our puppy on Sunday earlier than I thought we would get one, she is due her second jab on the 5th so she should be ok for the "meet"


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh Christine, bagsy a cuddle!  xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Just had a quick tot-up and we have around 15-18 dogs, so should be a really good meet. I'll post the names of those who have said they are coming in a few days time, but if anyone else is interested, please post here. Prospective owners are welcome to come too.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Following on from the poll, which didn't show too much difference in preferences, lets set a definite date and venue now. I would suggest that we go for Sunday 20th May at Thorndon Country Park. Personally I think that Thorndon is nicer than Weald, as it has a large area by the cafe with lovely views to chill out and picnic after the walk for those who want to. 11 am would be a usual start time.
> If anyone really wants to come but can't make that date or time, please say so now, while we can still change it if preferred.
> Please post on this thread if you would like to come.


Hello Helen, 

I don't have my cockapoo yet, I am in the process of looking for a breeder but I would love to have the chance to come and see lots of cockapoos, so can I come to this meet pls as it's not too far from me.

Regards, 

Woo


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Woo said:


> Hello Helen,
> 
> I don't have my cockapoo yet, I am in the process of looking for a breeder but I would love to have the chance to come and see lots of cockapoos, so can I come to this meet pls as it's not too far from me.
> 
> ...


Yes, you are very welcome. It's a good chance to see a variety of sizes and colours together. Can't promise that my Dylan won't completely put you off the idea though :laugh:


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Yes, you are very welcome. It's a good chance to see a variety of sizes and colours together. Can't promise that my Dylan won't completely put you off the idea though :laugh:


That's great thanks, i'm sure Dylan is just lovley  I look forward to meeting all the poos!


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Helen, sorry can't make this weekend otherwise I would have braved the rain and joined you. Dexter has a couple of days before he can have a long walk because of his op. Good luck though and fingers crossed for nicer weather on the 20th.


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

I am really looking forward to this I cannot wait for Max and Ollie to be around so many poos, although they are not the best behaved : ) I will bring my camera to try and get some good photos


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

*Recce at Thorndon*

Well Deefer and Dylan took Sue and I for a lovely walk at Thorndon this morning. Not too much rain fortunately. We have worked out a route for the meet which is almost entirely on hard-surface paths. There is one woodland stretch near the end, but even this can be avoided if preferred. It's a lovely round walk with beautiful views - a little longer than ideal, an hour and a half at quite a slow pace, but we feel that it's worth it to keep to good paths.
And the cafe allows dogs inside which is great if the weather is bad.
Here are some photos:









Dylan voicing his opinions:









Deefer, you're going the wrong way!!









Not swimming today thanks









Lovely view from the cafe/picnic area


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

it looks great! I'm so looking forward to it


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

> Well Deefer and Dylan took Sue and I for a lovely walk at Thorndon this morning. Not too much rain fortunately. We have worked out a route for the meet which is almost entirely on hard-surface paths. There is one woodland stretch near the end, but even this can be avoided if preferred. It's a lovely round walk with beautiful views - a little longer than ideal, an hour and a half at quite a slow pace, but we feel that it's worth it to keep to good paths.


Just about de-mudied now but it is a lovely walk and let us hope the sun shines next time!


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for going to check it, we will bring Gracie, may have to carry her some of the time.


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

I realised yesterday that the meet is only a 40min drive from me in South London, so please count myself (Lauren) and Boston in!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok so this is the list of people who have said they are coming. If you are on the list and can't come, please let me know, and if you are not on the list and would like to join us, please also post. The day before the meet, I will PM everyone with my mobile number in case there are any problems on the day. And we will wait for people before setting off, so it's important to let me know if you are running late or not coming.

Helen (dylansmum) and Dylan
Sarah (sarette) and Max
Lee and Murphy ??
Julie C and Charlie
Corey and Barclay
Sarah and Mumford
Sarah and Titus 
Alison (dexter1011) and Dexter
Sue (deefer) + friend and Deefer, Maisie +1 other
Niki (maxwell) and Max+Ollie
Wendy (raywendy18) and Pippa
Jenny (teddybear1) and Teddy
Kate (kate.e.p.)and 2 dogs ??
Chris (csb) and Gracie
Woo
Lauren (lozza) and Boston

Of course there will no doubt be some additional family, friends etc coming. No need to let me know about those.
Keep fingers and paws crossed for a lovely sunny day!!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Ok so this is the list of people who have said they are coming. If you are on the list and can't come, please let me know, and if you are not on the list and would like to join us, please also post. The day before the meet, I will PM everyone with my mobile number in case there are any problems on the day. And we will wait for people before setting off, so it's important to let me know if you are running late or not coming.
> 
> Helen (dylansmum) and Dylan
> Sarah (sarette) and Max
> ...


I'm the only one on the list that dosen't have a poo yet 
Really looking forward to seeing all the cockapoos though


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Woo said:


> I'm the only one on the list that dosen't have a poo yet
> Really looking forward to seeing all the cockapoos though


Don't worry am sure the "poos" will share their love and kisses!


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

So disappointed that we can't make this - we have a family do on with poor Cocoa being dog sat  I'll bet the pack of poo's will be a sight to behold !!


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry but I'm going to have to pull out - My partner just reminded me that the 11am start clashes with church. Unfortunately I can't miss church service at the moment as we are joining to parish in order to marry there! Absolutely gutted that we will miss out I was so excited- The thought did even cross my mind! It doesn't finish until about 12:15pm either so doubt i'd be able to catch up after. 

I will definately be attending the next one though! providing all goes well maybe another one can be arranged for a couple months time? 

Have fun everyone!


----------



## caroleb (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Helen,

Could you add me and Chester to the list. We'd love to join everyone. Chester fell in the lake at Thorndon a couple of weeks ago. The lure of the ducks was just too much. It was his first swim and I don't think he was too impressed.  He hasn't tried it since!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

caroleb said:


> Hi Helen,
> 
> Could you add me and Chester to the list. We'd love to join everyone. Chester fell in the lake at Thorndon a couple of weeks ago. The lure of the ducks was just too much. It was his first swim and I don't think he was too impressed.  He hasn't tried it since!


Will do Carole. The approach to the lake is a bit steep for Dylan's liking. He loves to go in the water everywhere else, but not there! We'll see if any of them are tempted next week.

We are up to around 22 'poos at the last count! I'll put an updated list up this week and some more meet details including directions. Anyone else who is coming or not coming, please let me know. And fingers and paws crossed for dry weather!!


----------



## caroleb (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Helen,

I mentioned the walk to my friend who also has 2 cockapoos so she may join us with Lucy and Molly on Sunday but I will let her know the details as she's not on here.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

The list at the moment is as follows:
Me (Helen) and Dylan
Sarah and Max
Lee and Murphy ??
Julie C and Charlie
Corey and Barclay
Sarah and Mumford
Sarah and Titus 
Alison and Dexter
Sue + friend and Deefer, Maisie +1 other
Niki and Max+Ollie
Wendy and Pippa
Jenny and Teddy
Chris and Gracie
Woo
Lauren and Boston
Sam and Daisy
Diane and Chemmy
Sue and Jess
Lynda and Duchess
Lynda & Dennis (that's a man not a 'poo!)
Carol and Chester

Please let me know if you are on the list and cannot come, or if you are not on the list and would like to come.
We will meet at 11 am at the SOUTH Car park of Thorndon Country Park, Brentwood CM13 3LJ. I'm not sure where that postcode will take you to (seems to be a spot on the A127 near the A128 exit) and it's really important to go to the South entrance as the North is about an hour's walk away!! The South entrance is on the A128 Brentwood Road, almost where it joins the A127. (It is NOT the entrance in The Avenue). If coming from the A127, take the A128 towards Brentwood and the entrance is the first turning on the left. If coming from the M25, I'd take the A127 exit rather than the A12, then head on the A127 towards Southend and off at the A128. I think it was about £1.20 for the car park and we will meet at the far end, over to the left, near the cafe area. If you have said you are coming, we will wait for you within reason, so if you are running late or not coming, please let us know. I will PM my mobile number to all the members listed above.
The walk is a leisurely 1 1/2 hours, almost entirely on surfaced paths except for the last stretch in woodland, but even that can be replaced by paths if you walk a little further. There is a cafe and picnic area for afterwards and they do allow dogs inside. 
I will be there whatever the weather! Hope you all will be too


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Just a quick update. The car parking was £2.20 and you need the change! See you on Sunday. I will be there whatever the weather as well.... 

Sue


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Deefer said:


> Just a quick update. The car parking was £2.20 and you need the change! See you on Sunday. I will be there whatever the weather as well....
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue - me and my memory! Must be my age!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm hoping that this is a map with the car park shown as a green arrow!
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=51....0.344009&spn=0.058975,0.169086&num=1&t=m&z=13


----------



## Mindy (May 14, 2012)

Do you have room for one more?? Hi all! My name is Laura I have a 15 week old cockapoo puppy called Mindy. It would be lovely to meet up with other owners.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Mindy said:


> Do you have room for one more?? Hi all! My name is Laura I have a 15 week old cockapoo puppy called Mindy. It would be lovely to meet up with other owners.


Love to have you join us. I'll put you on the list.


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

I met someone out walking today with a poo called Cookie.. mentioned the Sunday meet in case she was interested in joining us...


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

See you all in the morning


----------



## joanner (Apr 19, 2012)

Have a good day tomorrow . Really sorry we cant come along , we have a football tournament. Hopefully next time xx


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Change of plan- my partner and I will be coming now- we will be bringing Dexter and Mollie- see you there at 11 am !


----------



## lynnmcp (Dec 28, 2011)

Just seen that you're having a meet at Thorndon. Would love to come with Dexter my six month old. Hope its not too late to put my name down!


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

lynnmcp said:


> Just seen that you're having a meet at Thorndon. Would love to come with Dexter my six month old. Hope its not too late to put my name down!


Not too late, come and join in - all welcome....


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

lynnmcp said:


> Just seen that you're having a meet at Thorndon. Would love to come with Dexter my six month old. Hope its not too late to put my name down!


See you there!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Well we had a great time and the weather stayed dry! Even a rumour that the sun made an appearance Lovely venue and a really nice walk, although a completely different route to the one we had planned - never did have a good sense of direction . Final count was around 23 'poos we think.
Here are some pics:
































And some more here:
http://s1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff387/Dylansmum1000/Brentwood May 2012/


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for organising the meet Helen, somehow we lost the group and we took the wrong turn with some others from the group and ended up at the north car park, a really long walk lol, poor Gracie had to be carried some of the way. Erica, Ray and Wendy walked back with Pippa to the other car park and got the cars. It was a lovely day though, good to meet up with the other poo's


----------



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry my fault!!! We got lost after walking through the cow field, what with a buggy & 2 moaning kids we lost track of whether people went left or right. Sods law we went left and ended up at North car park but what was worse 'Gracie', Chris & Erica had followed us the wrong way 
However, it was nice to see all the 'poos' jumping around at the start and the first little leg, just a shame we didn't make it back to the start until 2pm!!!?? oops.
Thanks for organising it Helen - lovely park, will definitely go again but perhaps with a map next time!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

csb said:


> Thanks for organising the meet Helen, somehow we lost the group and we took the wrong turn with some others from the group and ended up at the north car park, a really long walk lol, poor Gracie had to be carried some of the way. Erica, Ray and Wendy walked back with Pippa to the other car park and got the cars. It was a lovely day though, good to meet up with the other poo's


Oh no, I missed out on Gracie cuddles  We waited a while at the turning, obviously not long enough though! Sorry guys 

However, it was lovely to meet you all, we had a fab time, and would love to do it again soon! xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Next time I'll send Dylan back to round everyone up!


----------



## egeller624 (Nov 16, 2011)

Wendy,
Not your fault at all... please don't feel bad. It was funny though because when you turned left I said to Chris "oh good, I'm glad they turned left because that's the way I would have gone!" LOL 

Anyway, we had a lovely time chatting to you guys and enjoyed Pippa's antics. She must seek out every puddle in sight  Did you manage to get her clean? 

Gracie slept the whole way home and had a chicken wing a little while ago. I think she loved seeing all the other poo's and their humans. Will definitely have to meet up again. 

Erica


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes Sarah I seem to remember you offering to carry Gracie and I wondered where you were when she was getting heavy, lol. Hope to see you at the Cockapoo Olympics in September.


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, thanks Helen for organising the day we really enjoyed it and Dexter is worn out after chasing Dylan around.

Great photos - thanks


----------



## lynnmcp (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Helen,
Just a quick thank you for organising the meet. It was amazing seeing so many happy dogs and their owners. Unfortunately I was on call and got called out so I had to leave Dexter and my husband to enjoy all the fun. I was not a happy bunny! Would love to do it again soon so I can stay next time!


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for letting us tag along today- Dexter had a great time - surprisingly he has hardly slept since- hopefully that means I'm in for a full nights sleep 

A wonderful first walk !


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Helen for organising - the photos look great : ) I think Max is missing Dylan already.


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you also to Helen for organising. Boston and I had a great (albeit muddy!) day. He wasn't impressed with the bath afterwards tho...ended up having to wash him twice!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Maxwell said:


> Thanks Helen for organising - the photos look great : ) I think Max is missing Dylan already.


Ah but he didn't love him enough to go in the lake!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Lozza said:


> Thank you also to Helen for organising. Boston and I had a great (albeit muddy!) day. He wasn't impressed with the bath afterwards tho...ended up having to wash him twice!


My Hubby is in love with Boston... I think we know what colour 'poo we want next  xxx


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

I know he wouldn't go that extra mile


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Some more photos:


----------



## ncjj678 (Jun 7, 2012)

*When are you planning the next Essex meet?*

Hi guys and girls, I know I missed the recent one but I wondered if you know when you plan to meet again? I am currently looking into getting a cockerpoo and would like to see the different types/colours etc. A meet seems the best way


----------



## Dougandwendy (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello, Essex folk and everyone else, we have just joined this site we live in Benfleet and have a 7 month old Female cockerpoo called Ellie.... would LOVE to me any other local cockerpoos and their owners, kind regards Doug and Wendy xx


----------



## Dougandwendy (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi every one... would you be thinking of meeting up again in July?..we have just joined this site and would very much love to meet some other cockerpoos and their owners 
we live in Benfleet but have a car so could get to Brentwood with no trouble.


----------



## Greenstep (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi, I am a new cockapoo owner living in Basildon . Will there be a follow up get together ? Louis is 8 weeks old so is not allowed out to play for another 4 weeks !! Thanks steve


----------

